# IS gasbuddy safe to put info?



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

I want to win gas but its asking for my first name and last name and address. Is gas buddy really good where you can win gas without them selling your info?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't know the answer to that question, but getting a list of addresses is not difficult. It is public information in the USA. That is why you get junk mail from companies you have never been associated with.


----------

